# Purple Haze



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

Having a little insomnia tonight so I'm working back through the Denton shoot and thought this was a keeper. Its really hard at the track to avoid disturbing backgrounds and the afternoon light was just perfect. Note the (2) GoPros...


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Very cool, good focus on the subject and motion blur to convey movement. Colors look spot on.


----------



## griz (Jan 9, 2006)

Nice lots of sense of speed.

Griz


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

Looks like a great shot to me.


----------

